# A lil more about me



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok so I already posted in the intro thread and been around a few weeks gettin good advice and chattin up people in general. So I wanted to introduce myself a lil more. Not sure what section this goes in so if a mod needs to move this, go right ahead. lol

Alright then, I am a 27 (soon to be 28) year old working female who owns her own house. I live in the northern Sacramento area of California. I sell parts for a local Toyota Dealer and I am very much a tomboy. I like to take my 4Runner off roading and get it dirty lol. I am really into all things Toyota and 4x4. I like to draw in my spare time, not people, mostly animals and dragons. Thats where my user name comes from lol. Odin is my pup and I am his blue dragon :roll: I am really laid back and easy to get along with, nonconfrontational if u will. I often get made fun of for it but I like it, I also play WoW when I can, although Odin often lately comes up to my computer with his kong and convinces me to get off my butt and go play with him lol.

So yeah, there's a lil more about me. I've added some pictures to go with this so enjoy and do be afraid to say hi, I dont bite. :thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well your not to far from me at all. I am in Oroville about 1 1/2 hours north.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yush indeed, I know exactly where ur at. not far at all im right off of I80 in North Highlands


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome again, nice drawings.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The important question is: Alliance or Horde? I am patiently waiting for my MoP beta invite...

Nice drawings, I used to sketch all the time, animals and dragons like you.

I love my Toyota, but when it comes to 4x4, I am a Jeep girl. My next car has going to be a wrangler rubicon


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: yea your super close to us too  I'm about half you north of Holly in Red Bluff


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> welcome again, nice drawings.


Thanks! I appreciate it 



Carriana said:


> The important question is: Alliance or Horde? I am patiently waiting for my MoP beta invite...
> 
> Nice drawings, I used to sketch all the time, animals and dragons like you.
> 
> I love my Toyota, but when it comes to 4x4, I am a Jeep girl. My next car has going to be a wrangler rubicon


 Alliance mostly Draenei and Worgen cuz i love me some wolfies. thanks, and i dont sketch nearly as often as i should but i love it. and im not a jeep girl at all but if i was, wrangler rubicon is where its at. but not a new one, i like the TJs.



kg420 said:


> :welcome: yea your super close to us too  I'm about half you north of Holly in Red Bluff


awesome! we almost need a lil get together lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That would be cool. Give me another excuss to go hang out with Holly


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lol cool. Odin could use some work around other doggies. i dont think he has any DA, i just dont think he was socialized very well. i got him from the shelter so i have no clue. i took him camping and he was fine with the other dogs, until he would paw them in the face or try to hump them *doh* then its the other dog that would get mad lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Most of my crew doesn't play well with other ( much like myself), but I do have a GSD who likes dogs and I have 3 acres so we have room to let a dog run and play.. My house is in the middle so I vote BBQ at my place this summer! We'll have to see if we can get Clint to mossy up and maybe Doug could make the long journey north lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh that would be a blast! i love a good BBQ. got a tri tip marinating right now  and Odin would love to be able to just run, my yard is good size for the city, but still a fraction of an acre. upruns:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Plus I have spring poles, flit poles, a drag sled + harnesses and enough room for everyone to bring the dogs and have a day of tri-tip, ribs, and everything that goes with it lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That sounds great Holly  I'll bring desert. I'll sculpt an APBT cake


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh my gosh. this sounds like one heck of a shin-dig. i love it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> That sounds great Holly  I'll bring desert. I'll sculpt an APBT cake


Some Happy candy would be loved   lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Some Happy candy would be loved   lol


You got it. Peanut butter and caramel cups it is


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

You all aren't too far from me. I'm in Paradise, above Chico, about 20 minutes from Oroville. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

im not to terribly far away either.... im in healdsburg/ santa rosa are...


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

I live in texas with no bully friends... ( ._.)


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

At one time I also lived in Petaluma. Small world! Welcome TEXAS!


----------

